# HDMI Connection Not Authorized



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Bought a new TV two weeks ago, and switched from Comcast to Verizon one week ago. Since the switch to Verizon, and not before that, I'm getting an "unauthorized HDMI connection" error when I switch inputs on my TV to HDMI 1, where the Bolt is connected. Neither live nor recorded content will show, but the UI (e.g., the menus) show fine. Quickly yanking the HDMI cable and plugging it back in fixes it, until it happens again.

Any thoughts on what could be causing it? The error says something about trying a different cable, which is a bit of a PITA given my setup so I haven't done that yet. Could that really be it? Seems like too much of a coincidence. 

TV is a TCL Roku 4K TV.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Yes. try a different cable.


----------



## bobbypats (Jun 19, 2016)

Does the TV happen to be a Samsung? It seems to be a recurring problem with Samsung TVs.


----------



## measel (Dec 17, 2015)

Had this problem when we first got Bolt. Mysteriously went away mid summer. With last update it's back. Stupid support wanted to play swap cables ...which I knew didn't fix it. Then they wanted to play swap TV's. All the time I'm telling them that this was a fixed problem and now* it's back. *Actually it's back and it's worse, because before you could put the Bolt in standby, then powercycle the TV and it would work. Now even that's not consistent.
*
Vzn(Frontier) and Sharp 4k tv.*


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

The beauty of the utterly ambiguous HDCP encryption protocol standard that is interpreted differently by every engineer working on every product that has an HDMI connection . I'm actually glad I "only" have a Roamio so I can use the component connection to the TV.


----------



## bnc (Apr 29, 2016)

"HDMI connection not permitted" is a new problem for me. I had never seen this error until the latest update 20.6.3. Now I have seen it 3 times. I have a Bolt and an LG OLED55B6P TV. Putting the Bolt in standby, power off TV, power on Bolt, and power on TV seems to work for me.


----------



## Dssguy1 (Feb 19, 2013)

I have it every time I turn on the TV. Just started after the latest update. NEVER seen it before. I am using the provided HDMI cable.


----------

